# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Programming / VBA / Macros >  > [SOLVED] Macro to wait 5 seconds before running next line

## Jiptastic

I have a macro that selects a picture in the middle.  I want the macro to wait 5 seconds before it runs the next code.  I've achieved the basic effect by looping meaningless code, however, would anyone know the more correct way to approach this?

----------


## Sean Thomas

Application.Wait(Now + TimeValue("0:00:05"))

----------


## Jiptastic

Yes!!!!! That works perfect.

----------

